# Trevor, the Russian Tortoise



## tortoisenerd (Dec 18, 2008)

35g and 2 inches SCL
approx. 4 months old
captive bred, temperature-sexed male
we live in Washington
isn't he cute??


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, he IS real cute! Baby Russians are adorable. I only had one hatch this year, and they just can't be cuter!!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2008)

He is an adorable baby


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 18, 2008)

What a pretty Russian. Love his blonder coloring!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks =)


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 18, 2008)

where did you get him?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 19, 2008)

He was shipped from a pet store in California that got him from a breeder. I couldn't find any cb ones near me at all. You can message me if you want the name of the place.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Trevor is a very handsome boy  and welcome both of you to the forum


----------

